# ~ Poisonous Potatoes?



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Did you read that in the agree/disagree game?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Did you read that in the agree/disagree game?


LOL. Actually I was the one who posted that one. My sister did a horsemanship course, and there she learnt that potatoes are poisonous to horses. I just wanted to find out from all of you what you think and if it's true.


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

We grew up pretty poor. My horses got potato and carrot peelings and thought they were treats. Never had any problems, but don't know scientifically if they are poisnous or not.


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Potatoes are potentially poisonous as they are members of the nightshade family. Tomatoes and peppers are also thought to be. I don't know of any horse actually having problems from eating them, but most horses probably don't find them appealing. I think the most danger is from the green part of the plant rather than the fruit or veggie that we eat. However, it's probably not worth the risk, when they can eat most every other vegetable in your kitchen anyways. Sweet potatoes are fine, and actually quite nutritious for them. But with any treat, a little goes a long way. So a few bites might be fine, but several pounds could cause colic or even laminitis from the dietary disruption.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Good question - well worth investigating! I had a gelding that LOVED fries... never seemed to bother him any


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Just because your horse ate fries without mishap, doesn't mean another horse would fare as well. Just like people, they are individuals and have different levels of tolerance for toxins and disease. When I was a child I fed my pony hot dogs-the meat- and he never was sick from it, but I wouldn't feed them to _any_ horse now. I was just a stupid, lucky kid back then. I just wanted to post that so that it wouldn't come off as an okay thing to do just because _your_ horse tolerates fries. =)


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

barefoothooves said:


> Just because your horse ate fries without mishap, doesn't mean another horse would fare as well. Just like people, they are individuals and have different levels of tolerance for toxins and disease. When I was a child I fed my pony hot dogs-the meat- and he never was sick from it, but I wouldn't feed them to _any_ horse now. I was just a stupid, lucky kid back then. I just wanted to post that so that it wouldn't come off as an okay thing to do just because _your_ horse tolerates fries. =)


I agree- I was :shock: that I had fed him some fries reading this about potatoes.. I didn't know


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

LOL. Thanks everyone. I just wanted to know. It's scary how many things are dangerous for your horse. I mean there are too many to put onto a list!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Potatoes fall more into the 'probably not good to feed a lot of them' category than the 'OMIGAWD, they're POISON!' category.

Fed as a rare treat, they're not going to harm the average, healthy horse.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

My pony eats anything and everything I once was outside eating my dinner on our decking table and he reached over the fence and ate my potatoes lol he was fine


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awww. That is sweet. So it does seem that it may only be dangerous in large amounts. Thanks for all the help everyone. It's good to hear everyone's point of view.


----------

